# New barren "dirt" yard



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently had my back yard graded with a bulldozer. What is left is fine, powdery, dry dirt with very high pH levels. I would like to work on developing this into a nice and green fescue back yard. I realize that it will be a lot of work. The area is around 30k SF, so simply bringing in topsoil will be cost prohibitive.

As is, there is no fertility. My thoughts are to sow annual rye and dutch white clover seeds along with the fescue seeds. I'll then cover with wheat straw. The clover will add nitrogen while the annual rye will serve as a cover crop adding fertility as it dyes out next summer.

How should I address the high pH? I know there are sulfur amendments. Is this recommended?

Anything else that I should use as a plan of attack?


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Most people would just plant grass and work with that but I would go ham with a cover crop. 
Search no till farming and that'll give you an idea.

If you want actual grass use this annual ryegrass. Supposed to look fantastic while maintaining the benefits of being annual rye.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Barenbrug-50-lb-Panterra-V-OverSeeding-Rye-Grass-Seed-25080/203245191

Kind of late in the season though... depending where you live will dictate your strategy at this point.

Edit: Georgia? You should be to seed now.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, I'm in north Georgia. Seeding today. I've decided in adding both annual rye and Dutch white clover to my seed mix.


----------

